# Very funny



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Welcome! You have entered [Support Room for Scattered] at 8:59 pm

I don't know if this is a joke or if I'm just reading it wrong and it displays whoever's entering in that text field. Very funny. But why go through the trouble? And who's to say that I'm the only one consistently in there. bah.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

does that to everyone... but its not working properly i am guessing... because i know somoene else is in there right now and so am i (i know because we have told each other via aim)... but it does not allow us to see one another or talk... nor does it show a way to leave that room and enter another... :?


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Oh ok, I guess I'm just overly paranoid then.


----------

